# Did you ever have a dog that gave you "Love Bites"



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Now let me give you my definition of "Love bites" first. I don't mean mouthy hand grabbing, or open mouthed play chomps. What I mean by "Love bites" is when they nibble very gently on your skin with their front incisors, it gives a little pinch. (kinda like when a dog scratches its self with it's teeth)

I have had two dog in my life that gave actual "love bites", those two dogs have been my German Shepherd, Bruiser, and my Australian Shepherd, Hawkeye. I wonder if it's more of a herding dog thing or not?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Rusty does that occasionally. Almost always when he's got his head wrapped up in a blanket (don't ask). It's as if we won't know it's him if we can't see his face. He's so slick.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

Porkchop is always doing this to us. It's like he's trying to groom us.


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

My BIL's cockapoo does this, usually when we're scratching him. We always figured he was returning the favor.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag does this too us as well.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack does this to my head. And typically when I'm sleeping or laying on the couch.


----------



## bianca08 (Mar 28, 2010)

my black lab would do this everytimewe gave him a scratch... we would scratch him and he would nibble us back


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella does this if I scratch her bum LOL.. We call them "flea bite-us"


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, Kina will do that to me, usually when I come home from work and she's excited to see me, or after I scratch her bum.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My own dogs don't flea bite me but there are a few at work that do, actually most of the boxers do it, lol.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Jasper does that to me all the time - especially my shoulders for some reason.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My staffie bull does this. Very cute! Totally a grooming behavior, not play.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Not my dogs, but one of my horses did.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Jazz does that too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

One of my old dogs when I was growing up did that. She would do it on the back of my neck which didn't bother me at all but freaked my mom out. lol
Oliver does it now too. Mostly on my ear or the ear of anyone close enough for him to reach. That freaks some folks out also. He is actually very gentle but it is weird.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup, Libby does this! It's super-cute... like she's grooming us.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia gives love bites. I actually think she thinks she's grooming me. She also insists on cleaning my face too.


----------



## -Anna (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucky does this too! He does it to both FH and I, and will also do it to the blanket he has on his bed. I've always wondered what it meant.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> Bella does this if I scratch her bum LOL.. We call them "flea bite-us"


Same with Alvin! He especially enjoys flea-biting people chins.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Now let me give you my definition of "Love bites" first. I don't mean mouthy hand grabbing, or open mouthed play chomps. What I mean by "Love bites" is when they nibble very gently on your skin with their front incisors, it gives a little pinch. (kinda like when a dog scratches its self with it's teeth)



Wally does sometimes, usually in the morning, he'll do this and play bow - presumably inviting me to do some playing with him like we do every morning.

Sometimes he'll also do it if I scratch him right at the base of his tail or a little further up. He'll flop down on his side make this "hah hah hah" sound rapidly and nibble on my other hand.


----------



## JimGreer (Mar 31, 2010)

Keechak said:


> I have had two dog in my life that gave actual "love bites", those two dogs have been my German Shepherd, Bruiser, and my Australian Shepherd, Hawkeye. I wonder if it's more of a herding dog thing or not?


My wife and I have a beagle that is about four years old. When he was a puppy, he did these little "love bites". I always thought it had to do with his teeth coming in. Because it was different, then when he actually tried to chew on my fingers when he was horsing around. 

He no longer does it, but sometimes I catch him trying to do similar "love bites" on the pillows on the couch. Never chewing, more like subtle kiss-like bites. Hard to explain.... But definitely not a "herding dog thing".


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Same with Alvin! He especially enjoys flea-biting people chins.


Aww... thats what Bella did the first time I ever met her. I looked at her and she looked at me then she bit me on the chin! LOL. She still does it to chins and LOVES ears.. but I'm afraid one day she'll eat an earring LOL


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Max gives love bites when he gets a belly rub. It seems to be an uncontrollable response like his hind leg kicking.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

my bandit did this.......he was a shih tzu who died november 2008....i miss it.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

My dogs will de-tick my beard. Maybe they are after food. I swear they don't find any food or ticks. Honest.

When the dogs came to me as strays, they were a mess. Among other things, they had stained clumps of matted hair under their eyes where the tears had dried. I got some stuff from the vet to clean there. Dexter tolerated it. Zoot demanded a quarter hot dog, minimum, to undergo the ordeal. At one point Zoot changed. He started liking the procedure (anticipating hot dog perhaps), and at the same time he started licking under my eyes afterward.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil always gives "love bites!" He especially does it when he's really riled up and we're play wrestling him. When he plays, Basil will swing his head around with his mouth open and snap his jaws in the air, but instead of play biting us, he'll do his little nibble thing, lol! Occasionally he will accidentally smack his teeth into skin, and he will immediately start nibbling, almost as if he's apologizing and saying "See, look, I didn't really mean to, I'm just nibbling now! Sorry about that!"


----------

